# Institute of Culinary Education



## rob ring (Aug 15, 2009)

Can anyone share their thoughts on the Institute of Culinary Education in NY? I'm looking into a 1-week "Fine Cooking 1" class from ICE. This is part of their Recreational division, not their career training program. Which makes sense for me, since I'm a recreational cook. The class meets 5 nights in a row for 5 hours each night. It looks like a good school and a good program, but it never hurts to do due diligence before commiting my cash ($600 or so, plus 1 week lodging if I can't find a friend's couch to crash).

Here's a link to the course description. https://web.iceculinary.com/icereg/d...p?cid=TECH1&DT=

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## rob ring (Aug 15, 2009)

take 2.

Perhaps this should be posted in a different forum because it's not career program related?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am a big fan of ICE. I have taken many rec courses there including Techniques of Fine Cooking 1, 2 and 3. your experience will depend, in large measure, on who your instructor is. Mine were all great but are no longer at the school. The clases changed me from someone who could faithfully recreate a recipe to someone who can cook 

From the Full Disclosure department, my girlfriend is an associate director of admissions on the professional side.


----------

